# 3, 2, 1 — R.I.P.



## Telekomunikacja (29 Dezember 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Nicht mehr ganz drei Tage... und der Call-by-Call-Markt wird deutlich ausgedünnt sein, denn (wie wir alle wissen  ):
*"0190-Rufnummern werden zum Jahresende abgeschaltet"*.

Folgende Anbieter/ Nummern werden betroffen sein:
Calladin (0190054), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Clever25 (0190025), NEXT ID technologies GmbH
Fonfux (0190037), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Germanphone (0190049), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Lighttalk (0190082), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Maxbell (0190084), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Maxtel (0190028), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Miniphone (0190095), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Pennyphone (0190024), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Phonecraft (0190087), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Phonedump (0190032), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Rapidcall (0190071), 01058 Telecom GmbH
Smart79 (0190079), Ventelo GmbH
Smart86 (0190086), Ventelo GmbH
Smart91 (0190091), Ventelo GmbH
Surprise Telecom (0190047), 01071 Telecom GmbH
Telebillig (0190029), 01071 Telecom GmbH
Teledump (0190031), 01071 Telecom GmbH
Telestunt (0190076), 01071 Telecom GmbH
VoIP-star (0190021), Ventelo GmbH
Oder doch nicht? Die *"Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V." (FST)* — _"Es passiert in der Sylvesternacht 05/06"_  — schrieb dazu:


> Damit der Verbraucher auch weiterhin seinen bevorzugten Dienst nutzen kann, werden ab 00:00 Uhr des 01.01.2006 unter den jeweiligen 0190 Nummern Bandansagen geschaltet sein, die über die neue Erreichbarkeit des Dienstes informieren. Die Anwahl der 0190 Nummer nach Jahreswechsel ist selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Die Hinweisbandansagen sind für den Zeitraum eines halben Jahres geschaltet.


Trotzdem: Fast ein wenig Wehmut  :cry: kann einen da erfassen, hatten doch einige 0190-0-Nummern ein klein wenig dazu beigetragen, die Preise für Ortsgespräche abzusenken, noch bevor offiziell das Call-By-Call für Ortsnetze zugelassen wurde...  :bussi:


----------



## Adele (2 Januar 2006)

*3,2,1..R.I.P.*

Ob das nun wirklich die große Verbesserung in puncto Sicherheit beringen soll...... :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: 3,2,1..R.I.P.*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das nun wirklich die große Verbesserung in puncto Sicherheit beringen soll...... :-?


Mit Sicherheit hat das nichts  zu tun, ausgenommen, dass die Gefahr des sich Vertippens bei der Vorwahl 
nicht mehr besteht. Auf  den meisten Infoseiten (I-Net, Videotext, Zeitung ) wurden diese Nummern 
ohnehin nur noch auf Wunsch oder gar nicht mehr angezeigt.

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: 3,2,1..R.I.P.*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> die Gefahr des sich Vertippens


Im April 2002 berichtete teltarif.de über eine hübsche Geschichte:
*"0190-082: Sex-Line statt Ortsgespräch. Gefährlicher Verwähler — Kosten unklar"*/
*"Sex-Line statt Ortsgespräch bei Vertipper (aktualisiert). Vertipper kosten zwischen 12 Cent oder 1,86 Euro pro Minute"*


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Auf  den meisten Infoseiten (I-Net, Videotext, Zeitung ) wurden diese Nummern ohnehin nur noch auf Wunsch oder gar nicht mehr angezeigt.


In der letzten Zeit sind die Anbieter zumeist — von Vent*lo anlässlich bestimmter Aktionen einmal abgesehen — auch preislich wenig attraktiv gewesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

Da stehen ja jede Menge netter Firmen drin 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2002/kw17/s7763.html



> Bei anderen Anbietern sollte man hingegen die Finger von solchen Experimenten lassen: Wählt man nach der 0190-082 von T*light eine beliebige Nummer ohne eine führende Null, landet man auf einer Sexhotline. Der Pressesprecher von 010*8, zu der T*light gehört, gab auf Nachfrage an, dass man hinter der 0190-082 keine derartigen Angebote geschaltet habe. Man habe nur einen bestimmten Rufnummernblock hinter 0190-082 gemietet und keinerlei Einfluss darauf, was der Eigentümer dieser Nummer mit den anderen Blöcken macht.
> Der Eigentümer von 0190-082 ist laut RegTP die M* Sat* GmbH. Von dieser war bis jetzt keine Auskunft erhältlich, wie viel die Anrufe auf die entsprechenden 0190082-Nummern kosten.


@TK:
Schau Dir mal die im Teltarifbeitrag genannte URL der M* Sat* an... 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?talkl*.de
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?m*sat.de
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?010*8.com
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?tele-c*.de


----------



## Adele (5 Januar 2006)

*3, 2, 1, - R.I.P.*

Wie schrieb Captain Picard so schön, es habe nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun?  So, so.....

Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13202&sid=c74c205c7a07d8a01e69cd864a508ea8

Wenn es dem Gesetzgeber offenbar nicht möglich ist, die relativ überschaubaren Geschäfte mit regulären Festnetznummern etwa von MCM / TSW zu stoppen, die locker unter den Augen der Justiz weiter machen, wie will denn auf Dauer die Regulierungsbehörde auf Dauer den Dschungel der Mehrwertdienste und deren Tricks durchschauen? Irgendwie fühle ich mich bei der frohen 0900-Botschaft gar nicht so froh.....
      :laber:


----------

